# Otter double with pic



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

My otter season ended this morning, but it was fun while it lasted. Seen a lot of sign again this year three came through and I took two of them. No more traps out at all now

OT


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Very nice! Did u use footholds and drowning wire?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

No 280 and 330 but prefer 280's every time over a 330. Number one otter trap in my eyes anyway. OT


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Nice catch. Sorry that it is over but like you said you had fun.
Matt


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Very nice OT. Season doesn't have to be over ... come on down ... we could stick in zone #3. Of course ... you can run over the bridge still I suppose.


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice job OT


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

We expect nothing less from a guy called Ottertrapper! 

Congratulations, I bet theyre in perfect condition right now.

-NC


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Northcountry said:


> Congratulations, I bet theyre in perfect condition right now.
> 
> -NC


Yeah they are in perfect condition this time of year that is why I target them in December. No singe and fully prime! OT


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

ottertrapper said:


> My otter season ended this morning, but it was fun while it lasted. Seen a lot of sign again this year three came through and I took two of them. No more traps out at all now
> 
> OT


 
AWESOME!

I'm green with envy.

Congrats!


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Great Catches!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishermen (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice catch really. Nice otters

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice Job!! 



-Bob


----------



## Beavermeadow trapper (Jan 15, 2011)

Way to end the season,very nice otter otterman


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice job.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Awesome! Very jealous! I am starting in January.

Man, you're the second person I know now this year to get a double.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!!Kinda a bummer your taged-out in zone 2,but its better than having tags left at the end of the season


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

Glad to see you finally caught some.  How much did they weigh?????


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

North wind said:


> Glad to see you finally caught some.  How much did they weigh?????


 
Haha buddy!!! They were XL and large weights mean nothing. OT


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Way to Go!

Please post of photo of these otter on the boards. You are a master at catching otter and putting them up, which is a true measure of a professional trapper.

I am sending you a PM.


----------



## Tom Zoet (Jan 5, 2011)

Way to Go OT,my Buddy and I checked our Otter Traps yesterday and had our 1st double.One on the Top side of an old Beaver Dam and one in the Creek just below.Couldn't decide which side to set so we set both and Doubled UP.Won't forget that check !!!


----------

